# Good Plumber in Alcobaca area



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Bom Dia,

Would anyone recommend a good plumber for the re-fitting of two shower rooms in our house near Alcobaca? Must be good at tile work.

I am also looking for a good carpenter so any recommendations would be very helpful.

Obrigado


----------

